# Intel-Quartalszahlen Q1/20: Krisensicher und nahe am Allzeitrekord



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel-Quartalszahlen Q1/20: Krisensicher und nahe am Allzeitrekord*

						Intel erweist sich im ersten Quartal 2020 als krisensicher. Weder die startende Corona-Krise noch der Druck von AMD können die Zahlen deutlich negativ beeinflussen. Und in Santa Clara rechnet man auch damit, dass dies im laufenden Jahr so bleibt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel-Quartalszahlen Q1/20: Krisensicher und nahe am Allzeitrekord*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. April 2020)

Abwarten.
Im Notebooksektor scheind AMD gearde durchzustarten.
Auch kommt es mir so vor als ob Dell, Medion & Co. immer mehr AMD Rechner anbieten.
Würde mich daher nicht wundern wenn es nächstres Jahr heisst das ducrch Corona weniger Umsatz generiert worden ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2020)

Wie machen die das?
Die 10nm-Fertigung stolpert vor sich hin, AMD zieht fast überall gleich oder vorbei und die ganze Welt kauft Intel?


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie machen die das?



In erster Linie wohl bestehende Lieferverträge mit mehrjähriger Laufzeit.

Schon traurig, auch ohne eine Fanboybrille würde ich AMD momentan die Kohle eher gönnen.
Bis sich aber richtig etwas tut heisst es durchhalten. Wenn Ryzen 4000 so gut wird wie angedeutet und so weiterhin oben bleibt könnte sich langsam etwas verschieben.


----------



## Basileukum (24. April 2020)

Macht ja eigentlich wenig Sinn, bis gar keinen. Die bessere Preisleistung hat AMD derzeit, auch wenn die es mit den zu teuren MB erstmal, das muß man sagen, teilweise zu Anfang willentlich in den Sand gesetzt haben. Da hätten als erstes preiswerte Motherboards hergehört, am besten schöner Preisnachlaß in Bundle, was weiß ich, 3600 + Brett für X Euronen, dann hätte man noch mehr seine neue Linie pressen können, aber es kommt der bestätigte Verdacht auf, man will gar nicht so recht. 

Wir sehen, einen Markt, welcher es "richtet", den gibt es beim Elektroschrottkartell nicht. Ob CPUs oder GPUs, es ist ein Leid. 

Für diejenigen, die das gut finden, oder ein Erklärungsmodell erfinden, damit sie ihr Hirn nicht aktivieren müssen, um über das hinauszudenken, was ihnen gelehrt wir, oder die es nicht interessiert, die mögen ja dabei bleiben. 

Für die anderen wäre es fein, wenn da endlich mehrere Marktteilnehmer das ganze Geschehen in den Lokus befördern. Besonders lustig die Amerikanskis in den verfallenden Staaten von Übersee. Die schreien immer als erstes Freihandel und "Markt" und was weiß ich, sammeln aber die dicksten Monopole und Konglomerate auf ihrem Land. Von der Hardware, über die Software, egal was.   

Das ist so lächerlich und jeder kann es sehen der nicht hirntot ist und die Augen aufmacht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie machen die das?
> Die 10nm-Fertigung stolpert vor sich hin, AMD zieht fast überall gleich oder vorbei und die ganze Welt kauft Intel?



AMD hat überhaupt erst im vergangenen Quartal angefangen, Notebook-Chips in 7 nm auszuliefern. Bei 14 vs. 14 nm war Intel noch überlegen und allein das macht über 50 Prozent des Marktes für Privatkunden aus. Auch gibt es bis heute keinen günstigen I/O-Hub, mit dem man das volle Ryzen-3000-Feature-Set in günstigen OEM-Rechnern anbieten könnte. Das dürften nach Stückzahlen locker weitere 80 Prozent des Marktes für gesockelte Prozessoren sein, in denen AMD nur gleich- aber nicht vorbeizieht und es somit Entscheidungsträgern leicht macht, bei etwas bewährtem zu bleiben. Erstaunlich sind aber zugegebenermaßen die guten Ergebnisse im Xeon-Segment. Hier hat Intel eigentlich schon seit einem knappen Jahr nichts mehr zu melden und die Kundschaft sollte mehrheitlich gut informierte Entscheidungen treffen, sodass das alte "Der Kunde verlangt i7, nicht AMD, also kriegt er i7" hier nicht zählt.

Meine Vermutung: Die tatsächlich gezahlten Preise haben wenig mit dem zu tun, was Shops gegenüber Privatkäufern für die dicken CPUs angeben, sodass AMDs Preisvorteil hier weitaus geringer ausfällt, als man annehmen würde. Und wenn man ein Rack mit 200 Xeons zum Preis von 100 Epycs bekommt, dann stört es gleich viel weniger, das erstere nur halb so schnell sind. Intel hat im gehobenen Segment jedenfalls seit Herbst den Preiskampf aufgenommen, man erinnere sich auch an die Halbierungen bei den Sockel-2066-CPUs.


----------



## Infi1337 (24. April 2020)

Lächerlich ist eher der Hang zu Karl Marx den viele heutzutage haben, und sich Hirngespinste zusammenreimen. 
Intel hat einfach ein großes stabiles Geschäftskonzept aufgebaut gute Ware abgeliefert und Vertrauen geschaffen, das Monopol Gesülze ist doch für Kleingeister. Damit machen sich gewisse Figuren schon seit Jahrzehnten lächerlich und meinen wenn man Moralpredigten hält wäre man der IT und Wirtschaftsexperte, komplett peinlich.

Apple,Nvidia und Co. haben TSMC aufgeblasen bis zum geht nicht mehr, den Vorteil wird AMD aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Zeitraum wahrscheinlich nutzen können, bzw. immer noch weniger Geld umsetzten als Intel, das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.
Wenn aber weiterhin seriös gewirtschaftet wird sehe ich da keine Probleme bei AMD, gutes Chip-Design wird zwangsläufig erfolgreich sein auch wenn Intel wieder in die Spur findet, kein Grund immer in Tränen auszubrechen wenn Intel gute Zahlen meldet .


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2020)

Infi1337 schrieb:


> das Monopol Gesülze ist doch für Kleingeister. .


 Das ist einfach die Realität.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Könnte es sein, das dieser Thread aus versehen falsch platziert wurde?


----------



## Palmdale (24. April 2020)

Unfassbar - sowohl im positiven wie negativen Wortsinn


----------



## troppa (24. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie machen die das?
> Die 10nm-Fertigung stolpert vor sich hin, AMD zieht fast überall gleich oder vorbei und die ganze Welt kauft Intel?



Kurz zusammen gefasst: Indem man mehr CPUs verkauft. 

AMD hat laut den letzten Zahlen einen Marktanteil im Desktop von 18,3% im Server-Bereich 4,5% und im Mobil 16,2%.

Ja, AMD hat tolle Produkte und hat mit EPYC 2 Intel bei der IPC gleichgezogen und in der max. Kernanzahl und Anzahl und Geschwindigkeit der PCIe Lanes klar überholt und über 30 Rekorde aufgestellt. Im HPC ist das natürlich ein No-brainer, aber in der "normalen" Welt ist das leider völlig uninteressant. 

Z.B.: Wenn die ganze Welt nach 8 Kernern für Einzelsockelsysteme für das boomende Cloud Storage oder Streaming schreit und man blöderweise kein Produkt hat (Epyc 1) oder eins hat und nicht liefern kann (Epyc 2 vorm C-Virus Lieferzeit 3-4 Wochen und länger für Chips und 1-2 Wochen für Server von den großen SIs zumindest nach dem, was ich gehört habe.), kann man auch nichts verkaufen. Und ja, Intel hat auch Lieferprobleme. Die haben Himmel und Hölle in  Bewegung gesetzt, um liefern zu können. In der Beziehung ist man zwar am  längern Hebel, kann die Nachfrage aber trotzdem nicht alleine  bewältigen. Und wird wohl weitere Teile der Produktion auslagern müssen...


----------



## rum (24. April 2020)

> Intel hat die Zahlen für das erste Quartal 2020 vorgelegt und das sieht trotz bereits beginnender Corona-Krise noch ganz gut aus. In Santa Clara können mit 19,8 Milliarden US-Dollar 23 Prozent mehr als noch im Vorjahresvergleichsquartal umgesetzt werden und man bewegt sich damit nahe am Rekordniveau des Vorjahresquartals.


.....


> Und was vor allem Intel freuen wird, ist die hervorragende Marge, die man weiter ausbaut. Manch ein Investor mag bei über 60 Prozent immer noch die Nase rümpfen, aber Intel kann angesichts der Gesamtlage wohl zufrieden sein.



60% Marge ... las ich änliche Werte nicht auch bei Apple letztens irgendwo?
Klar geht es denen gut ..


----------



## ToZo1 (24. April 2020)

rum schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 60% Marge ... las ich änliche Werte nicht auch bei Apple letztens irgendwo?
> Klar geht es denen gut ..



Nur das Intel ein Teil davon braucht, um seine Fabs am Laufen zu halten und zu refinanzieren und neues Zeug zu entwickeln, während Apple eigentlich nur in neue Ideen und seine Kirchen-PR investieren muß. Den 'nebensächlichen' Rest machen Foxxcon, TSMC&Co. mit ihren eigenen Margen.


----------



## Rollora (25. April 2020)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Abwarten.


genau das lese ich hier seit 2016. Kurz vor  Zen Release





Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Im Notebooksektor scheind AMD gearde durchzustarten.


siehe oben.


Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Würde mich daher nicht wundern wenn es nächstres Jahr heisst das ducrch Corona weniger Umsatz generiert worden ist.



Homeoffice erinnert die Leute nur daran, dass die Leute doch einen Laptop oder Desktop brauchen, und ein Tablet/Smartphone nicht wirklich zum Arbeiten zum gebrauchen ist.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie machen die das?
> Die 10nm-Fertigung stolpert vor sich hin, AMD zieht fast überall gleich oder vorbei und die ganze Welt kauft Intel?




Das nennt sich Marketing und in diesem Forum kritisieren seit sicher 10 Jahren, dass Intel einfach ein besseres Marketing (nicht Produkte) hat, als AMD)



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wenn Ryzen 4000 so gut wird wie angedeutet  und so weiterhin oben bleibt könnte sich langsam etwas  verschieben.


Süß. Und auch das höre ich von Don71 seit 5 Jahren. AMD wird Intel überrollen und blabla .

Tatsache ist einfach, dass mache sich endlich gedanken machen müssen: wie hängt ein gutes Produkt mit dem tatsächlichen Marktgeschehen, mit dem Käuferinteresse usw zusammen. Erst dann habt ihr kapiert, es geht eben leider (und auch gut so)nicht um die reinen (Performance)Zahlen.


----------



## Rollora (25. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Die tatsächlich gezahlten Preise haben wenig mit dem zu tun, was Shops gegenüber Privatkäufern für die dicken CPUs angeben, sodass AMDs Preisvorteil hier weitaus geringer ausfällt, als man annehmen würde. Und wenn man ein Rack mit 200 Xeons zum Preis von 100 Epycs bekommt, dann stört es gleich viel weniger, das erstere nur halb so schnell sind. Intel hat im gehobenen Segment jedenfalls seit Herbst den Preiskampf aufgenommen, man erinnere sich auch an die Halbierungen bei den Sockel-2066-CPUs.


Preise im Hardwaresegment sind keine physikalischen Größen.

Ich lache immer wieder über die (hier geposteten) vermuteten Kosten der Produktoin aktueller Smartpohnes. Diese sind allesamt - ja auch bei Highendgereäten - deutlich unter 100$ anzusiedeln, trotzdem tauchen da Fantasiepreise von über 200, gar 300€ auf. Wieso auch immer. Begründet wird das gerne mit den Linsen oder so. Dieselben Linsen, die wir für 1.30 bekommen. Ja Euro. Wie dem auch sei: die Preise, die ein Hardwarehersteller zahlt, sind Verhandlungssache und haben NICHTS mit unseren Endkundenpreisen zu tun.


----------



## seahawk (25. April 2020)

Der eigentliche Grund ist Fertigungskapazität, AMD könnte gar nicht genug CPUs liefern um einen kumulierten Marktanteil von 50% zu erreichen. Und wer mal bei Dell Racks geordert hat kennt auch die Lieferzeiten. 

Intel Xeon 2-3 Tage, AMD Epyc 9-21 Tage.  Wenn ich was neu aufsetze kann ich den AMD nehmen, muss ich ein Rack tauschen sind 10 Tage mehr warten teurer als was der Intel mehr kostet und weniger leistet.


----------



## onkel-foehn (25. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie machen die das?
> Die 10nm-Fertigung stolpert vor sich hin, AMD zieht fast überall gleich oder vorbei und die ganze Welt kauft Intel?



Du zwackst einfach von den Milliarden zwei / drei Geldkoffer ab und bringst jene welche bei UserBenchmark vorbei und schon geht´s ab bei den blauen Lemminge kaufen, kaufen, kaufen   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. April 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Preise im Hardwaresegment sind keine physikalischen Größen.
> 
> Ich lache immer wieder über die (hier geposteten) vermuteten Kosten der Produktoin aktueller Smartpohnes. Diese sind allesamt - ja auch bei Highendgereäten - deutlich unter 100$ anzusiedeln, trotzdem tauchen da Fantasiepreise von über 200, gar 300€ auf. Wieso auch immer. Begründet wird das gerne mit den Linsen oder so. Dieselben Linsen, die wir für 1.30 bekommen. Ja Euro. Wie dem auch sei: die Preise, die ein Hardwarehersteller zahlt, sind Verhandlungssache und haben NICHTS mit unseren Endkundenpreisen zu tun.


Das ist schon deutlich subbranchenabhängig. Gab es hier nicht mal einen Nutzer, der aufzeigen wollte wie viel mehr Privatuser statt Firmenuser für DIMMs zahlen müssen? Weit unter zehn Prozent war da in etwa die Forums-Schlagzeile, bis auffiel, dass die Angabe GB und Gb miteinander verwechselt wurde... 
Abseits dessen gab es mit dem Fairphone 2 tatsächlich mal ein Gerät, welches Produktionspreise >300€ hatte---wenngleich der Hintergrund natürlich ein anderer war...
https://www.fairphone.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Fairphone2-Cost-Breakdown.pdf


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2020)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Du zwackst einfach von den Milliarden zwei / drei Geldkoffer ab und bringst jene welche bei UserBenchmark .


Den Unsinn kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## BxBender (25. April 2020)

Kann es sein, dass 99% aller Käufer blindlings zu einem bestehenden Markennamen greifen, anstatt sich über die Produkte überhaupt erst einmal zu informieren?
Es fängt doch in den Firmen an, wo Sicherheit eigentlich höchste Priorität haben müsste.
Da verwundert es mich dann schon, dass dort weiterhin einfach produkte verwendet werden, die nun mindestens 100 bekannte und größtenteile noch offene Sicherheitslücken an den Start bringen, die man dann azumindest teilweise noch durch diverse Patches aushebeln muss, die dann wiederrum mehr oder weniger die Gesamtperformance reduzieren (weil bei einer Autofahrt kostet eine Umleitung auch immer irgendwie mehr oder weniger Zeit, kann man auch mit dem Timing-Hochsetzen bei RAM vergleichen, wo es mal mehr und mal weniger Leistung kostet, aber die Gesamtmenge machts am Ende).
Sicherlich gibt es auch genug Beweggründe, warum man sich doch so einenn Prozessor kaufen kann oder vielleicht sollte, aber grundlegend muss man doch die ganzen diversen Negativpunkte eigentlich im Hinterkopf haben und meinen, dass da ein Umdenken passieren müsste, zumal man bei den neueren Produkten ja auch nicht wirklich viel Neues und Besseres bekommt.
Auch auf technischer Seite bekommt man (noch) kein PCI-E 4/5, kein USB4 (evtl. gerade einmal echtes 3.2) , kein DDR5, kein merklich fühlbares Leistungsplus, oder sonstige Dinge, die einem Bastler die Hände kribbeln lassen würden, nur um was "wichtig Neues" haben zu müssen.
Mal ehrlich, wer sich nur ein neues Mainboard kaufen will, weil es noch keine NVME-SSD aufnehmen kann, der schaut sich doch dann um, wo er alles nach seinen Wünschen udn auch mit Zukunftssicherheit bekommt, eben weil er nicht bald schon wieder wegen so einer Sache aufrüsten müssen möchte?
Es sind ja besonders hier ja viele Intel-Anhänger selbst, die ihre 4/8-Kern Prozessoren wie den 7700K in Spielen mit einem 9900K gleichsetzen und einer Updatenotwendigkeit absprechen.
Und ich muss sagen, selbst mein 8 Jahre alter 3770K würde noch in jedem Office-PC und Spiele-PC absolut ausreichen.
Ich habe den jetzt nur ausgetauscht, weil ich meinen 120hz Bildschirm befeuern muss, für 60hz hätte ich damit immer noch leben können, vor allem, weil ich auch noch viele Leichen im Keller habe, die ich noch zu spielen habe.
Aber nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Kaufverhalten:
Ist es nicht eigentlich so, dass man sich im häuslichen Alltag in vielen Fällen vorab informiert, bevor man viel Geld für etwas ausgibt?
Es gehört ja schon viel blindes Vertrauen und Glauben dazu, einfach in einen Laden zu rennen, und sich etwas mitzunehmen, ohne vorher Tests und Meinungen eingeholt zu haben.


----------



## seahawk (25. April 2020)

In Officerechnern ist dass recht leicht. 2-4 Kerne und integrierte GPU und Ryzen 3200G gegen Intel 9100 tut sich für OEM preislich sehr wenig. Allerdings kann Intel mehr liefern.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. April 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> genau das lese ich hier seit 2016. Kurz vor  Zen Release
> 
> .



Warum sollte ich Vinylplatten kaufen? Wird sich nie durchsetzen.
Meine Schellackplattensammlung ist doch top. 

Ok Ok Du hast natürlich Recht aber diesesmal (im Vergleich zum Bulldozer) hat AMD echt gute Produkte und Intel kommt nicht wirklich aus dem Quark.
Die Zeichen sind also deutlich besser.
Möchte ausserdem nur betonen das ich NICHT geschrieben habe das AMD Intel vom Thron stürzt sondern das in einem Jahr Intel den Text der 
Quartalsergebnisse etwas ändern muss. Ggf. werden andere Sparten deutlicher hervorgehoben und oder anstelle der 14% wird es "nur" noch 10% sein....

So oder so warte ich erstmal auf neue Grafikkarten die deutlich mehr Wums haben; auch das liest man hier seit min. 2016


----------



## Rollora (25. April 2020)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Vinylplatten kaufen? Wird sich nie durchsetzen.
> Meine Schellackplattensammlung ist doch top.
> 
> Ok Ok Du hast natürlich Recht aber diesesmal (im Vergleich zum Bulldozer) hat AMD echt gute Produkte und Intel kommt nicht wirklich aus dem Quark.
> ...


Du hast recht, die Zeiten könnten für AMD kaum besser sein (Intel könnte mit gut laufendem 7nm Prozess, der für 2018 schon prognostiziert war AMD ja regelrecht vorführen).
Anhand der Quartalsergebnisse von Intel sieht man aber trotzdem: es geht ihnen hervorragend.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (26. April 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass 99% aller Käufer blindlings zu einem bestehenden Markennamen greifen, anstatt sich über die Produkte überhaupt erst einmal zu informieren?
> 
> Ich habe den jetzt nur ausgetauscht, weil ich meinen 120hz Bildschirm befeuern muss, für 60hz hätte ich damit immer noch leben können, vor allem, weil ich auch noch viele Leichen im Keller habe, die ich noch zu spielen habe.
> Aber nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Kaufverhalten:
> ...



Jein.
Selbst wenn die sich informieren wird oft Produkt XYZ gekauft.
Habe ich wieder in der Familie gesehen.
Benötigt: Handy zum telefonieren, FB, Whats Up und ggf. EMail. => wurde natürlich das akt.  iPhone  (jaja könnte auch Samsung oder Huawei stehen; ist aber eben das akt. iPhone geworden)
Meine Frage warum keine Handy für ~100€ => die Nachtbarn / Freunde haben auch so ein iPhone.

Bei CPUs ist das sogar noch trauriger/lustiger:
Mit der CPU XYZ kann man 1XX FPS erreichen.
Meine Antwort lautet darauf ja aber mit der schnellsten Grafikkarte und in 720p.
In welcher Auflösung zockst Du und was für ne Grafikkarte haste  

@ häuslichen Alltag bzw.  man viel Geld für etwas ausgibt
Ich hatte ~1995 angefangen ~500DM monatlich fürs Hobby auf Seite zu legen.
Aktuell sind es nur noch 200€ da sich meine Prioritäten geändert haben.
Will sagen man muss ja nicht sovort in den Laden stürmen; idR. weiß man ~1 Jahr vorher das die Produkte kommen werden.
Etwas Planung und das Konto kommt nicht ins schwitzen.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> und ein Tablet/Smartphone nicht wirklich zum Arbeiten zum gebrauchen ist.


Das ist so nicht gesagt. Surface (aber da ist auch Intel drin) mit Docking Station, damit man auch ein oder mehrere Monitore sowieso normale Eingabegeräte anschließen kann.  Citrix wäre auch noch ein Weg, womit man  Anwendungen relativ Betriebssystem- und Geräteunabhängig bereitstellen kann. Für Outlook selbst bräuchte man ja auch schon seit ewig und drei Tagen eigentlich nicht mehr den Client, sondern hätte OWA.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Grund ist Fertigungskapazität, AMD könnte gar nicht genug CPUs liefern um einen kumulierten Marktanteil von 50% zu erreichen. Und wer mal bei Dell Racks geordert hat kennt auch die Lieferzeiten.
> 
> Intel Xeon 2-3 Tage, AMD Epyc 9-21 Tage.  Wenn ich was neu aufsetze kann ich den AMD nehmen, muss ich ein Rack tauschen sind 10 Tage mehr warten teurer als was der Intel mehr kostet und weniger leistet.



Zumindest im Desktop-Endkundengeschäft hatte AMD in Quartal 1 nie Lieferprobleme. Sicherlich könnte man nur einen kleinen Teil der Intel-Marktanteile sofort übernehmen, aber solange der Bedarf mehr als gedeckt ist, stellt das kein Hinderniss beim Wachstum da. Warum es im professionellen Segment soviel schlechter aussieht, ist schwer nachvollziehbar &#8211; möglicherweise ein Henne-Ei-Problem: Ein Händler, der 100 Xeon Racks im Monat, aber nur 10 Epycs verkauft, hat bei letzteren sicherlich eher mal eine Lieferlücke.


----------

